# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  REMOTE CONTROL

## Αποστόλης1

Ψάχνω για τηλεκοντρόλ Τηλ/σης ΝΕΧΤ A19L11T αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει έστω και με φωτογραφία.

----------


## jami

Η NEXT δεν είναι μάρκα του AlexPak?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μπαίνω στο site του και βλέπω μόνο φρυτέζα ΝΕΧΤ.
Θα τους πάρω τηλ. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Που την βρήκες αυτήν ρε Αποστόλη ούτε ο γκούγκλις δεν την ξέρει 

συνώνυμη της "ούτε η μάνα της την ξέρει" :Rolleyes: , ελπίζω να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## plouf

τα γνωστα πολυτηλεχειριστήρια δεν σου κάνουν ? 
συνήθως αυτές οι φτηνές μάρκες παίζουν σε κωδικποιήσεις γνωστές px philips/sony

----------


## GeorgeH

Service 2106036321

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο μου την έδωσε ένας φίλος όταν ήμουν Αθήνα (λίγο απ'όλα) ήταν χαλασμένη από τροφοδοτικό, αυτή που είχα ήταν 14", B/W με περιστρεφόμενο tuner, αν τις πρόλαβες!!! Τη γκουγκλάρισα κι'εγώ και βρήκα μόνο το ινβέρτερ σε ένα κινέζικο σάιτ.

ΥΓ Καλορίζικο λοιπόν καλές δουλειές, θα σούλεγα να βάλεις μια μικρή χαμηλή βιτρινούλα να μη φαίνεται άδειο το μπροστινό μέρος και όταν βάλεις σταθερό τηλ. τα λεμε.  


Χρήστο, δοκίμασα καμιά 20/ριά που είχα αλλά δεν πέτυχε, σε
πολυτηλεχειριστήρια ένα που έχω μάλλον δεν κάνει αναζήτηση, αλλά θέλω να μπαίνει και στο μενού. 

Γιώργο, ευχαριστώ, θα δοκιμάσω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Αποστόλη, ελπίζω για λίγο καιρό να είναι άδειο εκεί μπροστά και σιγά σιγά να γεμίσει συσκευές.




Μια γνώμη αν ξέρεις, σε πόσο καιρό ένα νέο εργαστήριο σε μια νέα περιοχή "που δεν σε ξέρουν" μπορεί να κινηθεί, λογικά μάλλον πρέπει να θέλει το χρόνο του ε?
(ιδιαίτερα αν δεν έχεις την ικανότητα να πουλάς τον εαυτό σου).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο, το μαγαζί σου όπως βλέπω, έχει χώρο για παρκάρισμα, θετικό, αλλά για αρχή αρνητικό, δεν φαίνεται από το δρόμο αλλά πιστεύω ούτε απο το πεζοδρόμιο, κάνε μια δοκιμή, γιαυτό είπα μια έστω χαμηλή βιτρινούλα με 3 4 πραγματάκια, επίσης κάποιο αυτοκόλητο στη τζαμαρία.
Καμιά διαφήμιση σε τοπικό ραδιο (TV ίσως??) και κάτι παρατηρήσεις για το εσωτερικό, περιμένεις σταθερό ή δεν έχεις κάνει αίτηση?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μόνο τρεις μήνες περίπου μέχρι τώρα, στην wind στην αρχή και μετά στο οτέ "όταν απελπίστηκα".


Αλλά ο οτε ήρθε με την μια ~1,5 μήνα και ακόμα τίποτα, ελλάδα τη περιμένεις.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τι σου είπαν από από οτε? μήπως δεν σε αποδεσμεύει η wind (συνήθης τακτική)??

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπα έχουν πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο από το καφάο μέχρι το κουτί στην πολυκατοικία "αυτό μου είπαν τουλάχιστον".

και πρέπει να το αλλάξουν φυσικά σύμφωνα με τις δικές τους ταχύτητες (μέτρο και μήνα)

----------


## chip

και θέλουν και επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα... καλό αστείο... 
Υπομονή Σπύρο..

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν θέλεις στείλε μου ΠΜ με αρ. αίτησης ημ/νια κ όνομα να τους πάρω τηλ.

----------


## chip

αφου το κατάστημα που ήσουν εκεί είχε τηλέφωνο!... τη πρόβλημα έχει η σύνδεση με το καφάο?...
Υποθέτω δίνοντας το τηλέφωνο του προηγούμενου θα μπορούσαν να βρουν απευθείας τη γραμμή (χωρις να έρθει τεχνικός) και να σου δώσουν τηλέφωνο....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν γίνεται χωρίς επιβεβαίωση και υπογραφή από τον αιτούντα, μιλάνε για καλωδιακή (υπόγεια) βλάβη.

----------


## spiroscfu

chip ψήλους στα άχυρα ψάχνεις, για να έρθουν να κάνουν αυτό που αναφέρεις περίμενα αρκετάααα (νόμιζαν πως ήταν έτσι όπως αναφέρεις),
τώρα που βρήκαν και πρόβλημα "μάλλον αυτό που αναφέρει ο Αποστόλης" δεν θα πάρει κάποια χρονάκια!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πάντως μπορείς να "εκβιάσεις" την κατάσταση, ζητώντας διαφυγόντα κέρδη αφού είναι για επιχείρηση, έχουν υποχρέωση να δώσουν προτεραιότητα. 

Δεν είναι μόνο ο οτε.
Τηλεφώνησα για το κοντρόλ που ψάχνω και ....το περιμένουν.

----------

spiroscfu (28-02-12)

----------


## makisg4

> Ψάχνω για τηλεκοντρόλ Τηλ/σης ΝΕΧΤ A19L11T αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει έστω και με φωτογραφία.



καλησπερα σας! τελικα Αποστολη τι έγινε? βρηκες τηλεκοντρολ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ψάχνεις και σύ ή έχεις κάποιο??
Είχα ξαναπάρει τηλ/νο αλλά ακόμα το περίμεναν!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ψάξε  γύρω  απο  F&U http://www.morris.gr/index.php?SCREE...id=3&strorder=      κυκλοφορούσαν  19"  με  διάφορα  ονόματα  SCHAUB LORENZ κ.λ.π.

----------


## spirakos

Τι βρηκα μολις?

----------


## spirakos

Τι θυμιζει?



Ο αυτοδημιουργητος ε?

----------


## spirakos

Τι π@τ@τ@ εκανα, ας μετακινηθει στο πρακατω και επειτα να σβηστουν απο εδω τα ποστ 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46488

----------


## makisg4

> Ψάχνεις και σύ ή έχεις κάποιο??
> Είχα ξαναπάρει τηλ/νο αλλά ακόμα το περίμεναν!!!!



εγω την εχω την τηλεοραση αλλα χαλασε το τηλεκοντρολ και ψαχνω για καινουριο. πηρα τηλεφωνο αλλα μου ειπαν να απευθυνθω στο τοπικο καταστημα. πηγα και μου ειπαν οτι θα παραγγειλουν... απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν προκειται να μου βρουν αυτοι... θα ψαξω καποιο universal

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> εγω την εχω την τηλεοραση αλλα χαλασε το τηλεκοντρολ και ψαχνω για καινουριο. πηρα τηλεφωνο αλλα μου ειπαν να απευθυνθω στο τοπικο καταστημα. πηγα και μου ειπαν οτι θα παραγγειλουν... απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν προκειται να μου βρουν αυτοι... θα ψαξω καποιο universal



Αφού το έχεις βγάλε μια φωτο μήπως βρεθεί από αλλού ή ιμιτασιόν.

----------


## makisg4

> Αφού το έχεις βγάλε μια φωτο μήπως βρεθεί από αλλού ή ιμιτασιόν.



αυτο ειναι....
DSC00023.jpg

----------


## makisg4

μετα απο μερικες μερες αναμονης παρελαβα νεο τηλεχειριστηριο απο το τοπικο καταστημα της Alex Pak. και ο υπευθυνος του καταστηματος πολυ εξυπηρετικος.... ολα καλα....

----------


## Christos E

> Τι θυμιζει?
> 
> 
> 
> Ο αυτοδημιουργητος ε?



Αν και δεν ακούω κάθολου Χατζηγιάννη οφείλω να πω ότι το τραγούδι το έχει γράψει το 2009 αν θυμάμαι καλά (το άκουγαν πολλοί στον στρατό) και ο Σλάβος το 2012 και λέει από κάτω ότι τη μουσική του την έχει "πουλήσει" ο Χατζηγιάννης.

----------


## spy zaf

υπαρχει καμια φωτο για το συγκεκριμενο χειριστηριο?

----------

